# Engine refusing to stop, where is the fuel cutoff solenoid?



## Spins (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi all 

I have an aged (1982) Mercedes 307D with an OM 616 (non-turbo, non common rail, non everything really) 2.4ltr diesel which point blank refuses to stop when the ignition is switched off. 

I have read other threads which attribute this fault to the fuel cutoff solenoid. 

Does anyone know the exact position of the solenoid on this engine? 

Thanks


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

cant be specific to that engine but nomally on side of fuel pump


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi I use to have an old 608d
This only had a manual stop
You either pulled a black knob on the dash (which also adjusted tick over) or you put your foot under the accelerator and lifted the pedal up

Alan H


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

The fuel cut off is vacume operated you will find a small brown tube runs from the fuel pump to a connextion near the brake servo
it pops out if you move the wiring loom whilst checking oil level etc 8O


----------



## Spins (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. On checking I found that the rubber tube had perished at one end, obviously allowing air to escape and making the engine run on.

I shortened the tube and now the engine stops as it should.

I have noticed that the internal circumference of the rubber tube is about the same as windscreen washer tubing so I might well replace the shortened tube with that.

Again, thanks


----------

